# Achat iPad occasion



## Oublieux (23 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche actuellement à m'acheter un iPad Pro d'occasion (idéalement un 2018).
Peut-on, comme sur l'iPhone, vérifier l'usure de la batterie ?

J'en ai essayé un sous iPadOS 13.5 et la fonction n'apparaissait pas dans réglages > batterie.

Avez-vous des conseils à formuler pour cet achat ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Juillet 2020)

Sur le mien, l'usure de la batterie ne s'affichait pas 

Pour les conseils : bien tester l'iPad lors de l'achat (face id, appareil photo, wifi, 4g, écran qui détecte bien les doigts, etc...)
Il faut aussi mieux avoir la facture d'origine et remplir un contrat de cession. Il faut aussi que le vendeur ait bien supprimer l'iPad de son compte, donc s'il peut te confirmer cela lors de la vente (en montrant que l'iPad n'est plus associé à son compte sur son iPhone par exemple)





						Procédure à suivre avant de vendre, de céder ou d’échanger votre iPhone ou iPad
					

Suivez ces instructions pour transférer des informations sur votre nouvel appareil, puis, le cas échéant, supprimer vos informations personnelles de votre ancien appareil.



					support.apple.com


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juillet 2020)

Oublieux a dit:


> Peut-on, comme sur l'iPhone, vérifier l'usure de la batterie ?
> 
> J'en ai essayé un sous iPadOS 13.5 et la fonction n'apparaissait pas dans réglages > batterie.


Non on ne peut pas vérifier dans iPadOS.
Par contre on peut sur mac avec par exemple "coconutBattery"








Oublieux a dit:


> Avez-vous des conseils à formuler pour cet achat ?


Comme l'a mentionné @ecatomb que l'iPad ne soit plus associé au compte iCloud et que la localisation soit bien désactivé sur celui-ci.


----------



## Oublieux (25 Juillet 2020)

Merci pour vos conseils ! Je serai vigilant concernant le compte, j’ai déjà acheté quelques iPhone sur Leboncoin donc ça devrait aller. Par contre, à ma grande surprise, il n’y a pas grand-chose en occasion !


----------



## maxou56 (25 Juillet 2020)

Oublieux a dit:


> Par contre, à ma grande surprise, il n’y a pas grand-chose en occasion !


Non ce n’est pas plus surprenant que ça.
L’ipad Pro n’a pas dû être vendu en aussi grand nombre que les iPad classic.
De plus il faut une raison pour revendre son iPad Pro. Le propriétaire d‘un modèle de 2018 n’a pas d’intérêt de le changer pour le nouveau modèle 2020 (presque totalement identique)


----------



## Oublieux (28 Juillet 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Non ce n’est pas plus surprenant que ça.
> L’ipad Pro n’a pas dû être vendu en aussi grand nombre que les iPad classic.
> De plus il faut une raison pour revendre son iPad Pro. Le propriétaire d‘un modèle de 2018 n’a pas d’intérêt de le changer pour le nouveau modèle 2020 (presque totalement identique)



En effet, la version 2020 ne donne pas vraiment envie de changer ! Je crois qu’il va falloir que je sois patient car d’occasion, que ce soit iPad Pro ou Air, on ne trouve pas grand-chose aujourd’hui.


----------



## Oublieux (30 Juillet 2020)

J’ai trouvé un iPad avec facture sur LBC. Il vient de Hong Kong, acheté sur Rakut.en. Cela change-t-il quelque chose à l’iPad ? Y a-t-il une incidence quelconque ?


----------



## Oublieux (30 Juillet 2020)

J’ajoute que c’est un iPad wifi, je n’ai pas l’utilité de la 4G - donc pas de problème avec cet aspect-là, au cas où.


----------



## ibabar (31 Juillet 2020)

Oublieux a dit:


> acheté sur Rakut.en


Très mauvaise surprise avec ce site: j'ai acheté des AirPods Pro à prix défiant toute concurrence (205 ou 210€ FDPin) pendant le confinement.
Tout semblait OK et finalement en consultant la couverture de garantie Apple, je me suis rendu compte que ça allait jusqu'en décembre 2020... admettons que la couverture ne soit que d'un an _(mais j'ouvre une parenthèse: comme le site est anglais et que le produit vient d'un vendeur à HK - pour moi aussi - aurais-je les 2 ans légaux de garantie !?).._. je me demande où sont passés les 3 à 4 mois "perdus" !!?
Et j'ignore aussi pourquoi ce produit avait déjà une garantie qui courait, ce qui sous-entend que le produit avait déjà été activé, et donc sans doute qu'il s'agissait d'un retour marchandise ou de _reconditionné.

Bref, Rakuten en neuf, j'oublie.
Pour ton cas perso, si prix canon et facture attestant la provenance (confirmant que ce ne soit pas du recel pour reformuler), why not._


----------

